# new beginner lizards snakes, etcc



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

so im not like really serious or anything, but im just in the mood for googling about cool reptiles to see if there is anything that catches my eye,

does anyone have any cool ideas about what i could keep in a 75 48x18x20, i mean anything, snake, lizard, turtel, whatever, u name it ill look it up and consider it, like anything from gecko gecko colony etc,,,, u guys get the point,

all input welcomed and apreciated,


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Something I have always wanted: Mali Uromastyx, get a pair of these.
You could also start a gecko colony, gold dust, white lined, leopard or tokays are cool.
A nice ball python.
If you still can't make u[p your mind just ship it to me and I'll fill it for you


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Check out this thread. It is a good read.

Touch me


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

snakes as abb listed above
tortoise's many just do a search
lizards (lots of gecko's)
frogs too many species to list

go to kingsnake.com and look through there


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

I would go with a bearded dragon, those are awesome beginner lizards.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Bearded Dragon (either one male or two females)

or

Ball Python (single)

or

Corn Snake (single)

or

Uromastyx


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Bearded Dragon (either one male or two females)
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 really, beardies are an option with a tank thats only 18 inchs wide?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

micus said:


> really, beardies are an option with a tank thats only 18 inchs wide?
> [snapback]798364[/snapback]​


Yes. I've seen dozens of adult beardies set up in 18" wide enclosures (not all in the same one, obviously), they're fine.

-PK


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

people keep beardies in 55 gallon. 40 breeders are use for them also.

a breeding colony of rankins (lawsons) dragons would be crazy


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

OMG, ok, u guys kno thos dragons, they have like a flap behind there head that pops up and makes em look huge, one was in the photo of the month for non piranha, would it be possible to do one of those in a 75?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ok i went and checked again, they are called frilled dragons
im gonna go read up on those


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

micus said:


> really, beardies are an option with a tank thats only 18 inchs wide?
> [snapback]798364[/snapback]​


Yes, an 18" wide enclosure is the minimum size. I keep my adults in enclosures all around the size of a 40 breeder.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

yeah i keep my 15" sunfire beardie in a 40g breeder and hes fine


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Python regius (Ball python)...







!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Python regius (Ball python)...:nod: !
> [snapback]819211[/snapback]​


great snake choice :nod:


----------



## eurocanadian (Dec 18, 2004)

Any number of different snakes. But don't waste an enclosure that big on a corn snake. Get something worth while like a boa. Or maybe one of the asian rat snakes that get a little bigger. Some of those are beauts. (I have this odd obsession with asian rat snakes.)

A beardie, as already said, would do great in there. As would many of the lizards from the urmastyx family. A mali was already mentioned, but a couple of the others look cooler.

You could do a kick ass dart frog colony in that. Though that might get expensive.


----------

